# Bridge Pin material observation



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I went from plastic to bone in my Martin with phenominal results, more chime and more focused in the bottom end.

I did the same in my Taylor, Ebony to Bone. Mr. Severson did the same.

Dave then proceded to tell me the bone was pinching off the notes not letting them ring true and he had went back to Ebony. So I went back the Ebony and sure as s#$t everyting was more open the guitar had more sustain.


For those that don't think bridge pins make a difference I beg to differ. It's subtle but definately noticeable.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> It's subtle but definately noticeable.


I feel like playing grammar cop today: that statement is a contradiction. Subtle means "faint and difficult to analyze" whereas noticeable means "detectable".


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

iaresee said:


> I feel like playing grammar cop today: that statement is a contradiction. Subtle means "faint and difficult to analyze" whereas noticeable means "detectable".


I suggest you join this forum http://grammar.about.com/mpboards.htm to discuss grammer.

Leave this forum to guitar related discussions.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Leave this forum to guitar related discussions.


Alright then: I'd consider trying this, buying ebony pins to replace the bone ones in my Guild, but you've been ambiguous so I can't draw any conclusions from your post.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Alright then: I'd consider trying this, buying ebony pins to replace the bone ones in my Guild, but you've been ambiguous so I can't draw any conclusions from your post.


 
Well then you've saved yourself some money because gramatically there is no difference.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

lol- fun watching you guys duel-

yup a good cheap and easy upgrade for a guitar.
not too long ago i went in a guitar store asking for ebony bridge pins.
he didnt have any, i asked can yu get me some?
he asked why do i want them? then launched into an explanation of why the pins wont affect the tone at all. he concluded with "you just dont understand how it works"
never went back there.
i once spent hours carving a set out of bone scrap. its really hard, and was a failure lol.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've been considering this for the next time I change the strings on my 12 string.
I've got new ones on now--so it's not an immediate need.

A friend of mine had brass pins one time and you did notice more sustain--it was more than subtle.

Now being a 12 string I'll have to find two sets. 

I'd be interested in hearing greater detail about what people here think. I'd want something that accentuated the cedar top on my guitar.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Well then you've save yourself some money because gramatically there is no difference.


Thank you. Have you ever tried Tusq pins?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Thank you. Have you ever tried Tusq pins?


No I haven't. Bone, plastic and Ebony only.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

zontar said:


> I've been considering this for the next time I change the strings on my 12 string.
> I've got new ones on now--so it's not an immediate need.
> 
> A friend of mine had brass pins one time and you did notice more sustain--it was more than subtle.
> ...


To be honest, I think each guitar will react differently to different pin materials. My Martin likes bone pins, my Taylor not so much.

What are you trying to achieve tonewise?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> To be honest, I think each guitar will react differently to different pin materials. My Martin likes bone pins, my Taylor not so much.
> 
> What are you trying to achieve tonewise?


Well of course, I am aware of that--and I'm not asking anybody here to make decisions for me, just curious about other's experiences and opinions.

With the cedar top it's a nice warm sound. I wouldn't mind adding some brightness--it's not muddy, but when I use an aluminum pick it sounds brighter. And I prefer that sound over my usual Tortex picks.

It's one of these-cedar top & cherry sides & back. Currently I have Adamas Phosphor bronze strings on it--and they're the best sounding strings I've ever had on it. (mostly I've used D'Addario Phosphor Bronze strings.) So I want to keep the warm sound with a hint of brightness. I'm thinking of some sort of metal pins. 

But as I said, I'm looking to hear the opinions & experiences of those here.

Thanks.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i never tried brass pins, but ive made some nuts, ive found they brightened the overall tone out at times, but also mellowed out an overly bright guitar as well. ive got a 10 inch length of 1/2 inch brass stock here- i wonder if throwin it in the chuck of a drill clamped to the side of a desk would be a good substitute for a lathe


----------



## Canman (Oct 21, 2007)

Ive tried everything, wood,brass,bone,tusq,shell,ivory, steel for both saddles and pins, and occasionaly nuts, and in lots of combinations.... IMO it comes down to the density and weight combination.
Brass brightens it up a little but I found the sustain in the bass to be less which made it seem like the higher pitches sustain had increased. 
I think Brass just lower the bass response. because of the increase in weight. Bone on the otherhand is lighter but has a fairly high density when compared to, lets say ebony, hence the "brightness" 

Personally I prefer plain cheapo plastic pins and saddles but have always wanted to try glass for bridges and pins but for some reason have never got aropund to it.
Anyone ever tried glass?:smilie_flagge17:
Id like to hear opinions on that.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

ive used glass beads on classical guitars to increase break angle at the saddle- definate improvement in treble response over wooden or plastic-


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Tried most everything but keep coming back to ebony. I think much of it depends on the whole package, sold woods, strings, physics of the bridge and top, etc.

I tend to favour bone nuts and saddles, wood pins. YMMV.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks for the input on my question.

I still haven't made up my mind, but I'll be looking around next time I get strings for the 12 string.


----------

